# Help!!!!



## pgrisham (Jan 12, 2012)

Im looking for a set of springs that will work really well with a .615 lift cam... Yes its a big cam... I drive it almost every day.. I upgraded the factory rocker arms to Comp cams 1.72 ratio... I now have four broke springs.. the springs where .675.. im wondering if a .650 would be better.. any suggestions will be appreciated.. Its a 04


----------



## pgrisham (Jan 12, 2012)

please anyone


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

What make is the cam? Best idea is to bring the question to the cam manufacturer with all the mods and ask for a spring suggestion. Some spring rates and designs work better with some cams and some do not. You need to consult the cam company. Since you have already broken several coils you need to check for any possible damage to the heads. Before you go any further look around the stud bases for any possible pull out or damage. After you have verified that there is no damage start asking the cam companies for suggestions. Is it a NA or SC engine?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree ask the cam company for recommendation.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You're probably driving the springs into coil bind and that's why they're breaking. What's the installed height of the springs, and what's the maximum compressed height before coil bind?

Bear


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lunati has a nice set of springs with seats, light weight steel retainers and locks for a decent price. I believe they are good to .660". It would be the time to check that coil bind height.


----------

